# TCP Server liest nichts



## ryane (21. Okt 2010)

Hallo Leute ich brauche eure Hilfe .
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben , das als TCP server läuft , Client aufnimmt und dann auf deren input abwartet.
Ich kann bis jetzt client aufnehmen mit der folgenden methode : 

```
Serversocket = new ServerSocket(33333);
Serversocket.setSoTimeout(10);
Clientsocket = Ssocket.accept();
```
alles in einem try catch block natürlich.!!! 
nun ,wenn der Client drin ist , erzeuge ich ein Clientsocket und warte ich auf sein input mit dem folgenden code :


```
try {
             
             BufferedReader inFromClient = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Csocket.getInputStream()));
             String msg = inFromClient.readLine();
             RxBuffer= msg.getBytes();
............
```

Das Problem ist: ich kann kein input lesen , obwohl der client was sendet .die kommunikation läuft auf dem selben PC  ( "localhot"  und port 33333) . ich versuche die ganze zeit vergeblich auf dem port 33333 ein Input zu lesen ohne erfolg.
Kann mir jemand bitte helfen ? 

danke


----------



## Michael... (21. Okt 2010)

Zeig mal ein bisschen mehr Code.
Dein Socket heißt einmal Clientsocket und einmal Csocket, beide referenzieren hoffentlich auf das selbe Objekt?


----------



## ryane (21. Okt 2010)

ja es ist das gleiche soll alle Clientsocket hiesset war ein tippt fehler von mir. 
aber ich habe immer noch keine lösung gefunden .

das ist der einzige code :


```
try {
          
             BufferedReader inFromClient = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Csocket.getInputStream()));
             String msg = inFromClient.readLine();
             RxBuffer= msg.getBytes();
             NBytes=RxBuffer.length;
             process data here...... JAVA]
```


----------



## Michael... (21. Okt 2010)

So pauschal kann man dazu nichts konkretes sagen.
Was sendet der Client denn? Verwendet er ein Protokoll? Sendet er tatsächlich zeilenweise?
Denn readLine(); blockiert solange bis eine komplette Zeile eingelesen wurde. Eventuell muss Du den Stream anders einlesen.
Lese doch direkt den InputStream Byteweise aus und lass das per System.out ausgeben, dann siehst Du zumindest ob überhaupt was ankommt.

Ansonsten wäre wie erwähnt der Code des Servers interessant, um fest zu stellen, ob darin ein Fehler liegt.


----------



## ryane (21. Okt 2010)

Hallo Michael , 
Der client sendet also einen completen String wie "hy" und das Protokoll ist TCP was er verwendet .
Ich haben bereit nur mit readLine versucht aber konnte  nichts einlesen.


```
public void receiveFromCLient(){
 new Thread(new Runnable(){@Override
 public void run (){
     // receive a maximum of 4 Kbytes
     byte[] RxBuffer =new byte[4096];
      while(!Clientsocket.isClosed()){
         try {
          
             BufferedReader inFromClient = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Csocket.getInputStream()));
             String msg = inFromClient.readLine();
             RxBuffer= msg.getBytes();
             NBytes=RxBuffer.length;
             if(NBytes<=0 || Csocket.isClosed()){ break;}
             // ab hier verden die eingelesen Datane verarbeitet.............
             }
        }
    }
}};
```


----------



## Michael... (21. Okt 2010)

Meinte eigentlich ob zur Kommunikation noch ein Protokoll über das TCP "drübergestülpt" wurde.
Wo hängt es denn, wie weit läuft der Code? Mach zwischen rein mal einfach mal ein paar Ausgaben oder nutze einen Debugger.
z.B:

```
BufferedReader inFromClient = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Csocket.getInputStream()));
System.out.println("vor dem Lesen");
String msg = inFromClient.readLine();
System.out.println("nach dem Lesen");
```
Anhand des bisherigen Codes kann am nur Vermutungen anstellen.


----------



## JensArpe (22. Okt 2010)

heißt 

```
while(!Clientsocket.isClosed())
```
daß du die mehrere Sachen einlesen willst, solange der Client nicht die Verbindung beendet? Wenn ja solltest du

```
BufferedReader inFromClient = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Csocket.getInputStream()));
```
aus der Schleife rausnehmen. 


Ich glaube dein Problem liegt darin, daß du readLine() verwendest, was solange list bis ein "\n" kommt. 
Versuch also einfach mal mit deinem Client folgendes zu senden:


```
String nachricht = "zu sendender Text" + "\n";
```


----------



## MQue (22. Okt 2010)

Also für das 


```
while(!Clientsocket.isClosed()){
         try {
          
             BufferedReader inFromClient = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Csocket.getInputStream()));
             String msg = inFromClient.readLine();
             RxBuffer= msg.getBytes();
             NBytes=RxBuffer.length;
             if(NBytes<=0 || Csocket.isClosed()){ break;}
             // ab hier verden die eingelesen Datane verarbeitet.............
             }
        }
```

würd ich mir was anderes überlegen, du legt bei jedem loop neue Objekte (BufferedReader usw.) an.
Die Frage ist ob das überhaupt in einer Loop gemacht werden muss denn du bekommst eh eine Exception wenn du versuchst etwas zu senden aber keine Connection vorhanden ist.
Ich würde das eher so machen.
Außerdem macht mans eher so: 


```
String s = "";
while ((s = inFromClient.readLine()) != null) {
   // Mach was mit dem empfangenen
   }
```


----------



## ryane (22. Okt 2010)

Vielen Dank ! klingt sinnvoller


----------

